# Free stuff



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Always nice when salesman do their job and show up with free stuff.:santa: 
Had a salesman show up monday with free hats and t-shirts. Today a USG rep showed up too discuss an issue we are occasionally having with their plus 3 and left a bunch of shirts and different tools Mixing wand, knifes, pans ,coffee cups, and some new compound their working on.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

moore said:


> some guys have all the luck.


no ****...where abouts are you woodcox? i NEVER see usg reps...but the company I get most of my materials from is a gold bond dealer mainly but does sell usg too


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Geting Free stuff rocks good for you.....I had litex give me twenty gallons of there commerical wall texture to try......


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Bill from Indy said:


> no ****...where abouts are you woodcox? i NEVER see usg reps...but the company I get most of my materials from is a gold bond dealer mainly but does sell usg too


 I'm only about 2 hours north of indianapolis around Warsaw IN. 
I've never seen any usg reps till today. If you go the usg website alot of times they offer free items on there. I submitted a complaint about 8 months ago and this guy called me back. I called him again last week and said I was having the same issue so on his way back to Michigan from Indy he stopped by too take a look. He couldn't give me an answer so he compensated with free products. Supposed to get with r&d and try and find a solution and get back with me with an answer.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> I'm only about 2 hours north of indianapolis around Warsaw IN.
> I've never seen any usg reps till today. If you go the usg website alot of times they offer free items on there. I submitted a complaint about 8 months ago and this guy called me back. I called him again last week and said I was having the same issue so on his way back to Michigan from Indy he stopped by too take a look. He couldn't give me an answer so he compensated with free products. Supposed to get with r&d and try and find a solution and get back with me with an answer.


Thats good when a supplier takes care like thats.....it keeps people coming back


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

What kind of problem are you having with Plus 3?


----------



## reesemogan1 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sometimes I have problems with honeycomb with plus 3. I use the same amout of dawn dish soap and water everytime. Anyone have a better receipe?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know what honeycomb means. I have never used dishsoap in my mud tried it once and realized it just made the edges flake away while wiping mud.

The problem has been where horizontal and verticals intersect the top layer mud line will not sand out. The more you sand the worse it gets.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I don't know what honeycomb means. I have never used dishsoap in my mud tried it once and realized it just made the edges flake away while wiping mud.
> 
> The problem has been where horizontal and verticals intersect the top layer mud line will not sand out. The more you sand the worse it gets.


n/g black top . same deal.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

reesemogan1 said:


> Sometimes I have problems with honeycomb with plus 3. I use the same amout of dawn dish soap and water everytime. Anyone have a better receipe?


 Just a guess but it looks like mud is not dry before being recoated. I had the same problem with a GC who liked to jack up the heat to 80 or so after I left. Came back the next day and stopped after coating some bead (due to honeycombing). Outside of mud shelled up so mud in back did not set. Give yourself more drytime or invest is a good dehumidifier and 2 or 3 220V box heaters. Make sure to crack open a window . No more plus 3 for me though. Proform black with fibafuse ultra thin mesh then finish with proform blue. Bead, screws, and No coat set with ez sand then finished with proform black. I dont v or prefill a thing , but i do make sure to work mud in so that it gets behind tape. Proform black is the bomb for mesh and fibafuse. Hard as a rock and doesnt shrink while being a premix. Still use ez sand so I can have something to do the next day while seams and butts to have at least 2 days to dry to prevent delayed shrinking


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Always nice when salesman do their job and show up with free stuff.:santa:
> Had a salesman show up monday with free hats and t-shirts. Today a USG rep showed up too discuss an issue we are occasionally having with their plus 3 and left a bunch of shirts and different tools Mixing wand, knifes, pans ,coffee cups, and some new compound their working on.


I run into the NoCoat rep at the local lumberyard. All I got was a box of 450 and about 10 sticks of hydro to checkout. But hey thats cool with me.:thumbsup:


----------



## reesemogan1 (Mar 13, 2011)

By Honeycombe, I mean the small holes, little craters, pits.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

reesemogan1 said:


> By Honeycombe, I mean the small holes, little craters, pits.


pocs . green top/ blacktop . they all do it. 
I run extra skims to take care of them.
run mud heavy/thin still pocs. gotta deal with em.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Pin holes never heard them called honeycombs. 
We still 3 coat everything so not really a problem unless some rookie leaves mud too thick.
Unless your coating over paint then it is a pain in the as*.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Just got a few T-shirts and free paint brushes. Glidden has a contractor sweepstakes promotion going on right now. Its a longshot but they are also giving away a new truck. Glad I picked up the box of shirts. Now I should have enough rags for the next few jobs. LOL


----------

